# Media for my canister



## tsnider1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey just purchased a canister filter and I hear a benefit is being able to customize media put into it. I have a mbuna tank and was wondering what media I should get to put in. I got the aquatop cf300.


----------



## Raiderdane (Sep 23, 2013)

I would recommend coarse filter pads in bottom trays with Bio-Max or Bio-glass on top, Seachem Matrix in middle trays with fine filter pads on top, Seachem Purigen in top trays with fine filter pads on top. I have a Fluval 306 setup that way on my 55 Gallon, except with their Bio-foam in bottom trays instead of coarse pads. I am very pleased with the setup, although I also have 2 HOB filters to go along with it. That is one recommendation. I am sure you will get many more. How big is your tank?


----------



## tsnider1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a 75 gallon with marine land 350 power filter and an older filter that came with the tank when I bought it the older filter appears to filter about the same amount as the 350 but it is starting to make noise so I ordered a canister to replace it.


----------



## tsnider1 (Mar 6, 2014)

also the canister i ordered it looks like it comes with activated carbon ceramic ( i think thats the bio glass you were talking about) bio balls and 3 filter pads


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

^Watch this video!!

This is the correct way to set up a canister filter. Coarse, then fine mech filtration, then biofiltration, then chemical filtration. So, coarse pad, fine pad, biomedia, purigen. Don't use carbon. Pointless unless you have medication or something to take out of the water.

Watch the video. This guy knows what he's talking about.

Also the "bioglass" someone was talking about is sintered glass media. An example would be Eheim's Ehfisubstrat. Ceramic media comes in pellets or tubes. Example- Fluval Bio Max.


----------



## tsnider1 (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I suggest following the filter instructions for the proper placement of the filter media as this will differ among different filter brands. You don't have to use the Eheim media for Eheim filters, Marineland media for Marineland filters, etc., etc. What is important is where the coarse, fine, biological and chemical media is supposed to go in your brand filter.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Deeda said:


> I suggest following the filter instructions for the proper placement of the filter media as this will differ among different filter brands. You don't have to use the Eheim media for Eheim filters, Marineland media for Marineland filters, etc., etc. What is important is where the coarse, fine, biological and chemical media is supposed to go in your brand filter.


Not exactly. There is a right way and a wrong way to set up a canister. IMO, the default Eheim setup (for example), is wrong. There is no sense in putting the fine pad after the biomedia. The fine pad should go before the biomedia so the biomedia doesn't get dirty and clogged as quickly.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

pablo111 said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest following the filter instructions for the proper placement of the filter media as this will differ among different filter brands. You don't have to use the Eheim media for Eheim filters, Marineland media for Marineland filters, etc., etc. What is important is where the coarse, fine, biological and chemical media is supposed to go in your brand filter.
> ...


pablo111 i think you need to get a job with Ehiem! sounds like your the man to sort out their problems, coz you seem to know more than a company thats been running long before you were in diappers!

in the intrim you could always ask to be a administrator or take over deeda's job coz you sound like you have this fish thing sown up!!!


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

ozman said:


> pablo111 said:
> 
> 
> > Deeda said:
> ...


Is the insulting tone and over the top sarcasm necessary?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

pablo111 said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest following the filter instructions for the proper placement of the filter media as this will differ among different filter brands. You don't have to use the Eheim media for Eheim filters, Marineland media for Marineland filters, etc., etc. What is important is where the coarse, fine, biological and chemical media is supposed to go in your brand filter.
> ...


Sorry pablo but this is just wrong. The fine pad should be the last thing in the filter because it's fine and will get clogged if the debris isn't filtered out before it gets to the fine pad. The bio media will only become clogged if the filter is left too long between maintenance. Plus, the guy in that video has a really anoying Geordie accent.


----------



## tsnider1 (Mar 6, 2014)

not sure if the rudeness was needed but after researching ways to do it after seeing your conflicting views I have found many people put filter pads on bottom and bio stuff up higher. I will continue to look into this but really wont either way keep my take nice and clean theres no need to get pissy.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have an Aquatop CF400. I use fluval prefilter ceramic in the bottom basket and seachem matrix in the rest of the baskets. The fluval prefilter stops all the large stuff and is easily rinsed.


----------



## tsnider1 (Mar 6, 2014)

no filter pads?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

When I first got it I used the included pads. Got clogged quickly and reduced flow. I tossed them and now go for more bio. The fluval prefilter does a great job without reducing the flow.


----------



## tsnider1 (Mar 6, 2014)

and it does just as good at filtering


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just as good as what? It has more than enough bio with the matrix. The prefilter ceramic that fluval puts out is fantastic.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I think my aquarium is clear enough.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry....old picture. I no longer have the penguin 350 hob.


----------



## tsnider1 (Mar 6, 2014)

tank and fish look great I have a penguin 350 and all my fish are juvenile mbuna and an acei who is probably double everyone elses size but very peaceful


----------



## tsnider1 (Mar 6, 2014)

what kind of fish do you have in your tank


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Crabro, labs, kenyi, cynotalapia hara and red zebra.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I also made one of these to pick up small floating debris. :thumb:


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

smitty814 said:


> I also made one of these to pick up small floating debris. :thumb:


Got your patent on that quite brilliant invention ?


----------



## sorbi (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi tsnider1,

I have "re-discovered" my childhood mbuna-tank hobby some time ago and I guess I went (as many others on this Forum) through the very same problems you are facing now.
I also do not think there is only one solution and most probably you will try some suggestions and will see what works for you. I can tell you something what I found out and what I learned from others. Perhaps it helps.

First of all, you have to make sure how is the water flow arranged in your filter. The canisters I am using drives the water to the bottom of the canister, where it hits the media for the first time, and then the water flows all the way up into the tank (hitting all the media on the way).
Second, how many fish you wanna keep? This will tell you how much biological media you will have to use (nitrogen cycle): In average, 1 liter of biological canister filter media will process 10 grams of fish (and other) waste per 24 hours. One fish has roughly around 10 grams per cubic inch. You can do the math.
Third, yes, you can use chemical filtration to help, this is a personal choice. If you choose to have it, I tested Purigen placed in the last tray: very good results!

Now, if you look at what is recommended for your Aquatop cf300, you will see that it is exactly as Pablo suggested: coarse and fine filter in the bottom tray, then biological and alternatively chemical filtration media. This is what I am using in my filters and it works fine. With this setting my biological media are not clogged when I perform the maintenance (it was always clogged before I had this configuration). But as you noticed, some members do not prefer this setting and it is fine if it works for them). But If you look at Eheim suggestions, their strategy is not that different: they use pre-filter with coarse filter pad and then either plastic (MECHpro) or ceramic (MECH) media in the bottom tray: ALL MEANT FOR MECHANICAL FILTRATION before the water hits the biological filter media. So the general idea is actually the same. Additionally, if you will, you can put some ceramic media on the very bottom of the canister (not in the tray), and on top of that the first tray with coarse, (medium), and fine filter pads and the rest of the media as described above. This works for me and the water is crystal clear. I have two canister filters in my 125-gallon tank and to maintain the water circulation I use Eheim Powerline 2252 internal filter and a Hydor Koralia power head, no fish poop in the corners.

In addition to already suggested videos: 



 and videos by The King of DIY (Joey M).


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

sorbi said:


> Now, if you look at what is recommended for your Aquatop cf300, you will see that it is exactly as Pablo suggested: coarse and fine filter in the bottom tray, then biological and alternatively chemical filtration media. This is what I am using in my filters and it works fine. With this setting my biological media are not clogged when I perform the maintenance (it was always clogged before I had this configuration). But as you noticed, some members do not prefer this setting and it is fine if it works for them). But If you look at Eheim suggestions, their strategy is not that different: they use pre-filter with coarse filter pad and then either plastic (MECHpro) or ceramic (MECH) media in the bottom tray: ALL MEANT FOR MECHANICAL FILTRATION before the water hits the biological filter media. So the general idea is actually the same. Additionally, if you will, you can put some ceramic media on the very bottom of the canister (not in the tray), and on top of that the first tray with coarse, (medium), and fine filter pads and the rest of the media as described above. This works for me and the water is crystal clear. I have two canister filters in my 125-gallon tank and to maintain the water circulation I use Eheim Powerline 2252 internal filter and a Hydor Koralia power head, no fish poop in the corners.


 :thumb: Thanks man.


----------



## tsnider1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok so I have ceramic that came with it put that in bottom under the tray then course then fine then the rest of the ceramic then bio balls that came with it? Just making sure I got it right it came in the mail today just I came home to find my older filter off so I was happy it came in the mail.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't put anything under the first basket.....please. Follow the aquatop instructions and make your own decisions on future media. Please


----------



## tsnider1 (Mar 6, 2014)

well all I have is what came with it 3 filters pads kind of a medium to roughish consistancy, ceramic things, bio balls and activated carbon. bottom basket I put the filters middle baskets ceramic top bio balls. Is that good?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Bioballs are not really suited to a canister filter. You should be using all ceramic or sintered glass media.


----------



## tsnider1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok I'll make the switch thanks. Never had a canister filter there pretty sweet.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would use the media that came with your filter, you can always upgrade or change media later if you want. Just follow the instructions in the manual for the correct media placement. If the filter came with bio-balls, just use them. I am guessing that bio-balls for canister filters are of a smaller size than the traditional sizes used for wet/dry style filters.

Since this is your first time using a canister filter, I think it will be much easier to just follow the manufacturer's instructions for setting up the filter. Once you get more familiar with its operation, you can tweak it later.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

Deeda said:



> I would use the media that came with your filter, you can always upgrade or change media later if you want. Just follow the instructions in the manual for the correct media placement. If the filter came with bio-balls, just use them. I am guessing that bio-balls for canister filters are of a smaller size than the traditional sizes used for wet/dry style filters.
> 
> Since this is your first time using a canister filter, I think it will be much easier to just follow the manufacturer's instructions for setting up the filter. Once you get more familiar with its operation, you can tweak it later.


+1 keep it simple as per manufactures instructions inmo :thumb:


----------

